# Sage 2560 Fly Reel for sale - MINT



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Price dropped to $250. This is a great back-up reel in perfect condition.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Holiday weekend price drop………………………..$225 shipped.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

*SOLD*


----------

